

Show HN: Corrello – Dashboards and Reports for Trello - robinwarren
http://getcorrello.com/

======
mgkimsal
I'm no prude, and this probably won't bother many people, but "shit just got
real" as a pricing level... not sure how that's gonna fly, when you're trying
to get $2400/year from someone. I'm all for cheeky sales text, but this comes
across as a step beyond professional. But, perhaps it'll attract more of the
sort of paying customer you're looking to serve?

~~~
prottmann
I was wondering more about the use case: are there really so many agencies
that manage Trello content for other companies?

For Facebook-Pages, Twitter, google, Instagram,... i know it, but Trello?

~~~
robinwarren
It's not really aimed at people managing other peoples Trello boards. It's for
anyone managing multiple boards, that could be an agency with boards for each
of their clients. But those aren't their clients boards, they are part of the
agencies workflow and may be private from their clients.

~~~
mgkimsal
There are other needs for things like this - I'd tried to build a system to
get a dashboard view of multiple issue trackers, because as a consultant, I'm
often having to deal with multiple client environments, and switching between
multiple issue trackers is a pain. It was harder than I expected, and focusing
just on value in Trello is a neat idea.

~~~
gk1
I'm also a consultant, and brought all my clients into Trello, at least for
user acquisition projects (what I consult on). Having everything in one system
makes life significantly easier. However, I still have to dig into each board
to see what's happening, and even then there's no status dashboard; just an
activity feed.

I can see the problem this is trying to solve.

------
robinwarren
Hi folks,

I left a full time job at the end of last year and after spending a few weeks
with my first child when she was born in January I've been looking to build my
own products. After a conversation with a friend who runs a content marketing
agency about some of the tech issues he was facing I came up with the idea for
Corrello. A large number of his top issues were down to getting data out of
Trello. For example he was losing upwards of 2 hours a week looking between
each of their boards (one per client) making sure everything was on time,
nothing had got stuck and no one had added a comment without @mentioning the
person required to move the card on. I originally built a prototype to show
him but since that first week I've had something live and I've been working
with a few early customers to get the initial feature set right.

I think there is a lot of potential to build add-ons and plugins to Trello for
any developers looking for a project out there.

I look forward to all your feedback and comments :)

~~~
inthewoods
Interesting idea and product - I'll definitely check it out. You probably have
a much better idea of this than me, but your entitlements per level don't seem
to connect with the way I see people using Trello. I don't see a lot of
situations where someone has over 30 boards, or that there is a need for a
dashboard for anybody but a handful of people within that org. But I recognize
this is just my experience - good luck!

~~~
robinwarren
I've seen people with close to 30 boards but not over that yet. How many
boards people have does remain to be seen but I'm expecting people to sign up
to the freelance and startup tiers mostly.

I'd agree that the number of people who need a dashboard will be fairly small
in most orgs. That was why I decided to have the tiers based on number of
boards rather than number of users logging into corrello.

~~~
reemaree
I can see a situation where a developer might need to track 2 or 3 boards
relating to the projects they're working on, but someone at Software
Manager/CTO level wants to see all the projects.

With a Startup/Business subscription everyone in the company could have a
dashboard that's as complex or simple as they need.

------
vijayr
How hard would it be for Trello to come up with their own dashboards feature?
It seems risky to build a product like this, solely based on another product
(that has a fantastic tech team behind it and can easily replicate this
feature), no?

May be OP is planning to support multiple platforms in future, and not just
Trello?

~~~
robinwarren
It would not be hard at all I imagine. I built this as a solo founder so the
team at Trello could no doubt replicate this if they desired. This is the risk
with building anything on someone else's platform and I don't deny I am taking
a risk.

However, I'm gambling that the benefits outweigh the impact of those risks in
this situation. Building Corrello on Trello gave me access to a large user
base (5M as of last autumn) and one which is growing. Check out google trends
for asana, basecamp and Trello
[https://www.google.co.uk/trends/explore#q=trello%2C%20baseca...](https://www.google.co.uk/trends/explore#q=trello%2C%20basecamp%2C%20asana&cmpt=q&tz=)
Not directly linked to their user numbers but Trello looks to be increasing in
terms of awareness. I believe there are a large amount of people out there who
were previously managing projects in excel or on post it notes. Trello has
pulled those projects into the cloud and put a decent API on them. That's a
whole lot of projects which were previously stuck to peoples desktops
(literally in some cases) which are now accessible via an API. I think it's
worth the risk that Trello decides to replicate this functionality as there is
a good opportunity there if they don't (or until they do)

~~~
vijayr
Calculated risk - thank you for taking time to answer. Didn't mean to rain on
your parade, was just genuinely curious :)

Good luck with Corrello - it looks great.

------
larryprice
We released a similar-ish product last year called Ollert
([https://ollertapp.com](https://ollertapp.com)), which we've since open-
sourced ([https://github.com/sep/ollert](https://github.com/sep/ollert)). The
support at Trello was able to help us out in a few cases and they even sent us
some swag.

Anyway, this is really nice and professional-looking! Good luck!

~~~
robinwarren
Thanks! I checked out Ollertap. It seemed to be focussed on stats for
individual boards. Not a million miles away from Corrello but quite a
different use case I think. Nice work though, especially for open sourcing it.

------
rosspanda
Its quite generous with the board allotment, if it was me i would bump them
all down a level and add an enterprise level.

e.g p=1, F=3, S=10, SB=30, E=150

~~~
robinwarren
Good idea. I'll likely up the prices or drop the board allotments. I wanted to
launch with something a bit more generous as it seems easier to put prices up.
Then I can see how people are using it to get a feel for where the bands
should be.

It did seem that most people using 3 or less boards didn't have much need for
a dashboard which is why I pegged the free one to that. Something like
Corrello was more of a nice to have to them it seemed.

~~~
boaticus
At the least, I'm sure you're getting enough traffic these days to make it
something you can easily test.

------
reemaree
How strongly are Corrello accounts tied to Trello organisations?

e.g. I'm a software developer working for Startup X, but I also have some
personal Trello boards to keep track of family activities etc.

If Startup X signs up for Trello, can I create a dashboard that mixes my work
and personal boards?

~~~
robinwarren
You could but others could see those dashboards (although not your data).
You'd probably be best off signing up for a personal account as well.

The way it works at the moment is that all dashboards are visible to everyone
you invite to your Corrello account. However, they all get their own copy of
each dashboard, which uses their Trello credentials to load the data for them.
In this way you don't accidentally share data with people who shouldn't see it
by creating a dashboard in Corrello. This was a bit more work for me to build
and a little more complex to explain perhaps but felt like the correct
behaviour.

~~~
reemaree
OK - that makes sense.

A Corrello account has multiple logins, but the dashboards are linked to the
account, not the login.

~~~
robinwarren
That's a better way of explaining it :)

------
boaticus
Great work so far, Robin. Really smart way to solve this business problem. I
agree that maybe the # of Trello boards per price tier can be bumped downward;
at the moment you're being really generous.

------
joseacta
Find it strange that Trello doesn't promote this kind of add-ons on their
website.

~~~
robinwarren
tell me about it :(

They're advertising for a Developer evangelist at the moment. Maybe they will
sort that out.

